# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] I want to show the intersection point in the chart....

## pwnyadav007

Hi...

I am doing break even analysis in excel and i create a line chart on the basis of data. So now i want to show the intersection point in that chart with label. So any one can help me in this.

Please find the attachment....

Book1.xlsx


Thanks in advance

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here is one solution. To do this requires a little math. You have to define both the x and y values for the intersection point, then plot that point as an additional data series. You can see how I've done it in your example. I used a little different calculation for the y value but got the same answer as you.

Then you have to change the plot from a Line Chart to a Scatter Chart.

(I do not know why the legend does not match the formatting of the intersection point as plotted.)

----------


## Andy Pope

@ 6StringJazzer, legend does reflect the line/marker format used.

The difference is caused by 2 two things. First your series only has 1 point so the Line is not displayed. Second your legend entry is small enough for the hollow data marker to appear filled due to thickness of line.

To get an exact match set the Line to None.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

That certainly--what is it they say over there--works a treat! Thanks Andy.

----------


## matheo0602

Your solution is nice, but in my opinion maybe a little bit unpractical because it can be used only for linear graphs.
I read about the idea of trying to solve it with the INTERSECT and SLOPE function, but I believe they are also just for linear graph usage.

P.S. excuse me for my bad English, this was just my first reply on any forum at all

----------


## 6StringJazzer

> Your solution is nice, but in my opinion maybe a little bit unpractical because it can be used only for linear graphs.
> I read about the idea of trying to solve it with the INTERSECT and SLOPE function, but I believe they are also just for linear graph usage.
> 
> P.S. excuse me for my bad English, this was just my first reply on any forum at all



Thanks for your contribution (your English is fine!). Because the question was about a linear graph, the solution is appropriate. If you have a similar problem but with nonlinear data, please feel free to start a new thread.

----------

